# Just got my non-BMW phone to work



## TDonovan (May 5, 2004)

*Thank God!*

.............I've found this link & other people looking to add their GSM bluetooth phone to there 545's. I was told by the dealer it could be added with a $500 kit from the parts dept only to be told after delivery that it wouldn't be available till (maybe) this fall. I have a 2004 545i 6 speed with NAV, Heads up display, rear shade, SAT prep, comfort seats, upgraded audio, voice command, & the cold weather pkg that I wanted to add my Sony Ericcson P900 phone to......so after reading what's in this forum, I guess it correct that it can't be done yet- for any price??? I had dreams of actually having the phone connect to the car & in turn have my ultra portable laptop (also with integrated bluetooth) connect to the internet while being within 30 feet of the car.........dreaming being the key word there I guess! Bummer! If anyone gets bluetooth working with this model please post it or let me know.......I for one would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

*New Phone*



jeffnin said:


> I just picked up my 545i from the dealer after having the phone eject kit and bracket installed. My car is a non-nav, January production with voice button. I hooked up my 1 1/2 year old ATT v60i phone and the address book downloaded immediately. Voice activation of phone components works like a charm. Total cost for kit and 1 hour install was approx $200. While it's not bluetooth, it still integrates easily into iDrive and all other components seemlessly.
> 
> The great thing is that several dealers told me that my v60 phone would not be compatible and that I would need to also purchase the special BMW CPT 9000 phone for $600+ for the system to work. Pretty cool. :thumbup:


I was hoping the new Motorola v600 (at&t) would work with the eject kit. It's a bluetooth phone so whenever BMW makes the bluetooth kit for the 04 5 series, I would be ready to go.


----------



## mo (May 10, 2004)

*Other Motorola Phones?*

I've been trying to find/figure out if other Motorola v-series phones will work with the V60 eject box. I know that they all (V300, V600 included) use the same data cables and PC software, so it stands to reason that they might also work with the V60 kit. That would mean no waiting for the bluetooth kit. Anyone have any info or suggestions short of trying to coax my dealer into installing the kit to see if my V300/600 will actually work?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

mo said:


> I've been trying to find/figure out if other Motorola v-series phones will work with the V60 eject box. I know that they all (V300, V600 included) use the same data cables and PC software, so it stands to reason that they might also work with the V60 kit. That would mean no waiting for the bluetooth kit. Anyone have any info or suggestions short of trying to coax my dealer into installing the kit to see if my V300/600 will actually work?


You can always do what I did and just have them install the eject box and frame and do the programming. Then plug your phone in and see what happens. The other option would be to order the Eject Box and verify that your phone fits the connections; if not, return the Eject box and get a refund. My gamble of $250 paid off, but I was lucky. Keep in mind that I never left my phone with the dealer, but rather, just had them install the box and frame, and perform the TCU programming (which doesn't require the physical phone to do so).


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

*Bluetooth*



mo said:


> I've been trying to find/figure out if other Motorola v-series phones will work with the V60 eject box. I know that they all (V300, V600 included) use the same data cables and PC software, so it stands to reason that they might also work with the V60 kit. That would mean no waiting for the bluetooth kit. Anyone have any info or suggestions short of trying to coax my dealer into installing the kit to see if my V300/600 will actually work?


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

I figured if I bought the new v600 and it didn't work, I could still use a bluetooth ear piece. At least until the kit for the new 5 series is available, if ever?


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

jeffnin said:


> Can you tell us exactly what parts did you have to buy and what labor was involved?
> Thanks


Sure, here ya go:

Eject Box: 84 11 6 946 537
Eject Box Frame: 51 16 7 060 175
Labor: Approx 1 hour

The install of the eject box/frame is under an hour, however, the reprogramming of iDrive takes approx 3 hours. My dealer only charged me for 1 hour in total, though.[/QUOTE]

What is the name of your dealer? What state are you in?


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

jeffnin said:


> Can you tell us exactly what parts did you have to buy and what labor was involved?
> Thanks


Sure, here ya go:

Eject Box: 84 11 6 946 537
Eject Box Frame: 51 16 7 060 175
Labor: Approx 1 hour

The install of the eject box/frame is under an hour, however, the reprogramming of iDrive takes approx 3 hours. My dealer only charged me for 1 hour in total, though.[/QUOTE]

Who is your BMW dealer?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

ADG said:


> Sure, here ya go:
> 
> Eject Box: 84 11 6 946 537
> Eject Box Frame: 51 16 7 060 175
> ...


Who is your BMW dealer?[/QUOTE] 
BMW of North Scottsdale in Scottsdale, AZ. My SA is Jason and his number is 480-538-3996. Feel free to give him a call if you need additional information, or send me a PM and I can also provide some assistance.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## 530broke2 (May 21, 2004)

TDonovan said:


> .............I've found this link & other people looking to add their GSM bluetooth phone to there 545's. I was told by the dealer it could be added with a $500 kit from the parts dept only to be told after delivery that it wouldn't be available till (maybe) this fall. I have a 2004 545i 6 speed with NAV, Heads up display, rear shade, SAT prep, comfort seats, upgraded audio, voice command, & the cold weather pkg that I wanted to add my Sony Ericcson P900 phone to......so after reading what's in this forum, I guess it correct that it can't be done yet- for any price??? I had dreams of actually having the phone connect to the car & in turn have my ultra portable laptop (also with integrated bluetooth) connect to the internet while being within 30 feet of the car.........dreaming being the key word there I guess! Bummer! If anyone gets bluetooth working with this model please post it or let me know.......I for one would greatly appreciate it.


Check out the audio section of this site. The deal seems to be that you can buy the Bluetooth kit and install it on new series but that you need to remove the BMW Assist beforehand. They cannot work together.


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone else got this done for close to $200? I can’t find a dealer in the NY area that will do it for less that $350.00


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

It looks to me like the ejectbox/cradle install should be a pretty easy DIY job, then it's just a matter of getting the dealer to recode the car to support the new hardware.

I just got a GSM v60 off Ebay, and I am dying to try it all out.

-MrB


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

Well I got the dealer I bought my car from to do it for $250.00 since the car was there already for a TCU upgrade. I will let you know it works this evening.

I would have done it myself but I don't think I would be able to get the dealer to recode the car to support the new hardware they did not install.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

dlan said:


> Well I got the dealer I bought my car from to do it for $250.00 since the car was there already for a TCU upgrade. I will let you know it works this evening.
> 
> I would have done it myself but I don't think I would be able to get the dealer to recode the car to support the new hardware they did not install.


Good job haggling; I printed out the instructions from the BMW website and told my dealer that I wouldn't pay more than 1 hour of labor as suggested. Hope it all works out for you. It should be an easy upgrade, at least mine was. The phone should automatically download the addresses for you and hopefully you'll be all set. Keep us posted.....


----------



## quad (Jun 1, 2004)

You guys make me jealous. I paid the big bucks for the official phone to be added to my 545iA, and it doesn't work properly at all. Could it be a conflict with the NAV system?
When the phone goes into the cradle, its antenna cuts off, but the car's antenna doesn't kick in. That pretty much makes the phone unusable in the cradle. The car does charge the phone, however, so it's not a total waste.
BMW software version 12 is supposed to fix the issue. We'll see.


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

Well I just pick up my car and the phone just reboots over and over. I don't think the tech recoded the car to support the phone and my TCU unit is also not working. This is my 2nd visit to the service department to fix the TCU on a 1 month old 530.

Now my BMW assist don't work completely. Before just the SOS button works but all the commutation option in i-drive say "For further assistance please contact you local BMW center"


----------



## quad (Jun 1, 2004)

You are at the same place I was a month ago. When the phone in my 545iA was first installed, it kept booting over and over, and never synched with the car. I didn't have the other communication problem you mentioned, although I do have ongoing problems that seem to be related to software.
Do you have NAV as well?
To fix the constantly rebooting phone, the dealer simply replaced the handset. I hadn't yet programmed in a bunch of numbers, and the annoyance of reprogramming speed dials was relatively minor. I think the dealer may also have upgraded the software, but we're still waiting for the much bally-hooed version 12.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

dlan said:


> Well I just pick up my car and the phone just reboots over and over. I don't think the tech recoded the car to support the phone and my TCU unit is also not working. This is my 2nd visit to the service department to fix the TCU on a 1 month old 530.
> 
> Now my BMW assist don't work completely. Before just the SOS button works but all the commutation option in i-drive say "For further assistance please contact you local BMW center"


You might have a bad TCU. I had to have mine replaced 2 weeks after taking delivery due to BMW Assist not connecting. Since the replacement over 3 months ago, my phone and BMW Assist continue to work without issues. I don't have Nav, however, so if your car does, maybe this is what's causing the problems. :dunno:


----------



## dlan (Jun 4, 2004)

I don’t have NAV and my TCU was replaced 1 week after I took delivery because BMW Assist only dialed 911. Since the TCU was replaced I don’t have any Phone or BMW Assist option when I press UP from the main i-drive screen and the service advisor is trying to convince me that those options are not available in this software version. He said I need to access the BMW assist features from the service menu now.

I was also told me the reason my 1 month old car has now spend 4 days total at BMW for service and still not working properly is because the mechanic as still learning these new cars.


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

*me too*



quad said:


> You guys make me jealous. I paid the big bucks for the official phone to be added to my 545iA, and it doesn't work properly at all. Could it be a conflict with the NAV system?
> When the phone goes into the cradle, its antenna cuts off, but the car's antenna doesn't kick in. That pretty much makes the phone unusable in the cradle. The car does charge the phone, however, so it's not a total waste.
> BMW software version 12 is supposed to fix the issue. We'll see.


My 04 525 was just updated with version 12 software and I still think the antenna is a piece of junk.

Does your phone cut in and out while in the eject box?


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

Great, I have been waiting for V12, it is supposed to let you play MP3on your CD player, have you tried?


----------



## quad (Jun 1, 2004)

ADG: Yes, the phone does cut in and out, but it's a function of signal strength. The phone works fine when I pull it out of the cradle. Likewise, the signal strength of the BMW Assist is great when the phone is out of the cradle. When I put the phone in the cradle, signal strength goes down in half, usually more, and I get lots of places with no signal (including places where I get four bars or more when in handheld mode.)

Thanks for the heads up on version 12. I'll be calling the dealer to get that scheduled. It won't be a very good reflection on BMW if the phone issue still doesn't disappear.

In my 2001 740iL, the antenna made a huge (positive) difference in signal strength. That car also had the NAV system, without conflict. If BMW had it all figured out three years ago, you'd think they could find a way not to screw it up.


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

This is a timely thread for me. My 545 with nav should arrive at the dealer next week and I too would like to use one of the (Cingular) Motorola V600 phones in the car - hoping for a future Bluetooth upgrade later.

Has anybody tried a V600 with the TCU and cradle to see if it it interfaces with the I-Drive and Nav unit?


----------



## zjacs (Jun 7, 2004)

Timely for me as well. I just bought a 2004 545i. Does anyone know if the Motorola T720 phone will work?

It appears that the phone cradle is already installed as there is no coin tray in the cneter console. There is the lift up trat with the outline of a phone.


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

*phone questions*

I personally think any motorola phone would work. Unfortunately, the cradle is only made for the v60i (which i hate). I liked the t720 much better

If only there were some kind of coupler that you could attach from cradle and connect to a phone and see if it worked. all motorola connectors are the same.


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

quad said:


> ADG: Yes, the phone does cut in and out, but it's a function of signal strength. The phone works fine when I pull it out of the cradle. Likewise, the signal strength of the BMW Assist is great when the phone is out of the cradle. When I put the phone in the cradle, signal strength goes down in half, usually more, and I get lots of places with no signal (including places where I get four bars or more when in handheld mode.)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on version 12. I'll be calling the dealer to get that scheduled. It won't be a very good reflection on BMW if the phone issue still doesn't disappear.
> 
> In my 2001 740iL, the antenna made a huge (positive) difference in signal strength. That car also had the NAV system, without conflict. If BMW had it all figured out three years ago, you'd think they could find a way not to screw it up.


I'm getting so frustrated, I have to have a hands free kit in my car and this is only working about 20 percent of the time.

I wish some bmw service technicians were on this thread


----------



## NWG (Jun 8, 2004)

*Bluetooth and TCU*

I was reading the forums and was annoyed to find out that it does not look as if I can get the bluetooth unit without unplugging the TCU/BMW Assist in my 2004 530i, which some dealers won't do anyway.

Bluetooth is the *right* solution to car phones - it takes your phone that is sitting in your pocket, wife's purse, etc, and automatically use it for calls using the car's features. You can use bluetooth between your computer and phone, your phone and your other car, heck in Japan there's even a washer and dryer with bluetooth capability!

It just does not make sense to buy a phone that is tied to the car. But currently I am stuck with that. Man, what a bummer.


----------



## gdavis (Apr 14, 2004)

NWG said:


> I was reading the forums and was annoyed to find out that it does not look as if I can get the bluetooth unit without unplugging the TCU/BMW Assist in my 2004 530i, which some dealers won't do anyway.
> 
> Bluetooth is the *right* solution to car phones - it takes your phone that is sitting in your pocket, wife's purse, etc, and automatically use it for calls using the car's features. You can use bluetooth between your computer and phone, your phone and your other car, heck in Japan there's even a washer and dryer with bluetooth capability!
> 
> It just does not make sense to buy a phone that is tied to the car. But currently I am stuck with that. Man, what a bummer.


Why will the dealers not remove Assist if you pay them to do it? If that's what it takes to get bluetooth running, then it would be worth it. Bluetooth would do something for you everyday, while Assist would help once in a blue moon!


----------



## zjacs (Jun 7, 2004)

*Phone Questions*



ADG said:


> I personally think any motorola phone would work. Unfortunately, the cradle is only made for the v60i (which i hate). I liked the t720 much better
> 
> If only there were some kind of coupler that you could attach from cradle and connect to a phone and see if it worked. all motorola connectors are the same.


 ADG - Thanks for your reply.

Does the cradle simply hold the phone or is it the hard connection as well? I wouldn't mind if the phone rattled around in there if it was connected and woreked reasonably well.

If not then I guess I will have to "lose" my 720 and have the company buy me a V60.


----------



## NWG (Jun 8, 2004)

gdavis said:


> Why will the dealers not remove Assist if you pay them to do it? If that's what it takes to get bluetooth running, then it would be worth it. Bluetooth would do something for you everyday, while Assist would help once in a blue moon!


Yeah but Assist they get a yearly revenue for, whereas the bluetooth module enables your local phone service to take on the monthly revenues....


----------



## CT530 (May 1, 2004)

For E60 owners' infromation, just as the author of the original post of this thread, I also got my "non-BMW" phone to work. I have service with Verizon, using their Motorola V60s phone. This saves me from purchasing the BMW $600 phone.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

jeffnin said:


> I really don't think it's the dealer's fault. I came across a memo from BMWNA that said that "any" Motorola v60 should work, but that they wouldn't guarantee it. Two others said that it wouldn't work at all (again from an internal BMWNA memo). My thought is that since there are so many different versions of the v60 (v60i, v60t, v60) as well as differing carriers involved, it would be almost impossible to figure out which models work and which do not. I just figured at worst if mine didn't work, I'd only be out $200 or so, as opposed to buying the new BMW phone and being stuck with $800+. Just my two cents....


Who do you use for cell phone service? $200 was for what?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

fabuluss25 said:


> Who do you use for cell phone service? $200 was for what?


I use AT&T. The $200 was for parts and installation of the Eject Box and Frame that holds/connects my Motorola v60i phone into the car. Since I already owned a regular AT&T v60i phone, I didn't have to purchase the same phone from BMW that they wanted $600 for.


----------



## zjacs (Jun 7, 2004)

Was the $ 200.00 for both the parts and installation? Dealer here in Concord CA is quoting $ 210.00 just for the install. What a racket!


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

zjacs said:


> Was the $ 200.00 for both the parts and installation? Dealer here in Concord CA is quoting $ 210.00 just for the install. What a racket!


Eject Box: $110.50
Frame: 19.13
Install Labor: 115.00

TOTAL: $244.63


----------



## ADG (May 7, 2004)

zjacs said:


> ADG - Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Does the cradle simply hold the phone or is it the hard connection as well? I wouldn't mind if the phone rattled around in there if it was connected and woreked reasonably well.
> 
> If not then I guess I will have to "lose" my 720 and have the company buy me a V60.


It's both a cradle and hard connection.

I gave up. I have the everything needed to be handsfree in the car and the antenna won't pick up much signal at all.

I returned the v60 and bought a v600 bluetooth. Now I have to buy a bluetooth ear piece.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

*Mine's been a nightmare*



ADG said:


> It's both a cradle and hard connection.
> 
> I gave up. I have the everything needed to be handsfree in the car and the antenna won't pick up much signal at all.
> 
> I returned the v60 and bought a v600 bluetooth. Now I have to buy a bluetooth ear piece.


I took delivery of my 04 545 on 6/19. I ordered it on 4/2. I had the dealer install the eject box and provide the V60i phone. When I picked up the vehicle, I then took the phone to my carrier, Cingular, had the SIM chip installed in it, and activated with my current number.
Put it in the cradle...Nothing...the software didn't recognize there was a phone present.
Went back to the dealer the following day and spent the day with them. Now, the system does recognize the phone(all the options are present on the idrive display), however, sometimes it loads the address book, sometimes not. On some calls the microphone doesn't work, and on some it does. (the microphone never fails on voice commands)
The dealer "thinks" the eject box is defective. For the most part, it seems they are grasping at straws, and really have no clue just what the problem is. Seems the technicians have a serious lack of training to be able to effectively troubleshoot and diagnose the problem. Personally, I believe the phone may be defective. They have re-ordered all the components again (eject box, lead, and another phone) I suppose their thinking is if they replace everything, uninstall and reinstall...hopefully they'll get lucky. We shall see.
Take care


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm still waiting - hoping that the new Motorola V600 or even the V700 (Bluetooth) will be the "BMW phone" instead of the V60.

I took delivery of my car 2 weeks ago and in the paperwork is a card referencing Bluetooth id numbers. I am not sure what the Bluetooth card means.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

CapeBimmer said:


> I'm still waiting - hoping that the new Motorola V600 or even the V700 (Bluetooth) will be the "BMW phone" instead of the V60.
> 
> I took delivery of my car 2 weeks ago and in the paperwork is a card referencing Bluetooth id numbers. I am not sure what the Bluetooth card means.


I believe (though not sure---the knowledge at the BMW Centers is weak, at best. I've called several different ones), that the phone you get/use is predicated upon the carrier you use/select.
The bluetooth EIS reg card you received in your paperwork is for the activation of the voice command system which works with the iDrive system, and for communications with BMW Assist.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

ADG said:


> It's both a cradle and hard connection.
> 
> I gave up. I have the everything needed to be handsfree in the car and the antenna won't pick up much signal at all.
> 
> I returned the v60 and bought a v600 bluetooth. Now I have to buy a bluetooth ear piece.


I'd be willing to bet that the techs didn't connect the antenna leads in the trunk. I haven't had the TCU recoded yet, but when my phone is in the cradle and charging, I get a full 6 bars of signal in my driveway. Out of the cradle, I'm lucky to get any signal at all, much less 6 bars.

FWIW, I have a generic GSM v60 that I got off Ebay.

-MrB


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the techs didn't connect the antenna leads in the trunk. I haven't had the TCU recoded yet, but when my phone is in the cradle and charging, I get a full 6 bars of signal in my driveway. Out of the cradle, I'm lucky to get any signal at all, much less 6 bars.
> 
> FWIW, I have a generic GSM v60 that I got off Ebay.
> 
> -MrB


MrB---would you happen to know just where in the trunk the antenna connection leads to the cradle is located?


----------



## quad (Jun 1, 2004)

Your problem is similar to the one I have. Apparently, when the phone is connected to the cradle, the phone shuts off its own antenna, but the car doesn't provide access to the car antenna. I have had the phone and eject box replaced, and tried the connect the antenna leads in the truck fix, all to no avail. The BMW Store tells me its a software issue, to be fixed in Version 12, due out at the end of June. (Wasn't that last week?)


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

kd2789mo said:


> MrB---would you happen to know just where in the trunk the antenna connection leads to the cradle is located?


They're wire-tied behind a little storage cubby, near the left-rear light cluster.

Check out this thread on an E60 specific board: http://e60.doit.wisc.edu/forums/index.php?showtopic=1438

There are plenty of pics so you should be able to find the right connectors in a jiffy once you remove the left-rear trunk liner panel.

-MrB


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

tyvm!


----------



## BUGI (Jan 25, 2005)

*Would any V60 phone work*

My 745 came with the CDMA version of the v60. Can I pop in a GSM v60 and expect it to work?


----------

